# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  سنن الوضوء والصلاة

## أمين المكتبة

سنن الوضوء والصلاة --------------

1- المضمضة والاستنشاق من غرفة واحدة :

عن عبدالله بن زيد رضي الله عنه ، أنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

(( تمضمض ، واستنشق من كف واحدة ))

[ رواه مسلم: 555 ] .

2 -الوضوء قبل الغُسل :

عن عائشة رضي الله عنها ، أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

(( كان إذا اغتسل من الجنابة ، بدأ فغسل يديه ، ثم توضأ كما يتوضأ للصلاة ،

ثم يُدخل أصابعه في الماء ، فيخلل بها أصول الشعر ، ثم يَصُب على رأسه

ثلاث غُرف بيديه ، ثم يُفيض الماء على جلده كله ))

[ رواه البخاري :248 ].

للمتابعة إضغط هنا

3التشهد بعد الوضوء :

عن عمر بن الخطاب ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

(( ما منكم من أحد يتوضأ فيسبغ الوضوء ثم يقول : أشهد أنَّ لا إله إلا الله ، وأنَّ

محمدًا عبده ورسوله إلاَّ فتحت له أبواب الجنة الثمانية ، يدخل من أيها شاء ))

[ رواه مسلم: 553 ] .


سنن الوضوء والصلاة



للمتابعة إضغط هنا


4 -الاقتصاد في الماء :

عن أنس ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال:

(( كان النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ يغتسل بالصاع إلى خمسة أمداد ، ويتوضأ بالـمُد ))

[ متفق عليه: 201- 737 ].

5 - صلاة ركعتين بعد الوضوء :

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :

(( من توضأ نحو وضوئي هذا ، ثم صلى ركعتين لا يُحَدِّثُ فيهما نفسه ،غُفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ))

[ متفق عليه من حديث حُمران مولى عثمان رضي الله عنهما:159- 539 ] .


HOW TO follow:

----------

